# Remington 700 SPS stock question



## nwgahunter (Aug 31, 2011)

I am thinking of changing to an aftermarket stock on my 700. It is a short action 700 SPS.

I've been looking online and researching. That was a mistake because I am no closer to an answer. So, I thought I would ask my friends on here. Please see the below and give me a hand if you don't mind.

What is the best aftermarket stock for the money?

Is there truly a "drop-in" stock or should you glass bed either way?

Should I go full bedding or just pillar bedding?

If I am not asking the right questions please feel free to elaborate on your opinions and experience


Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## WTM45 (Aug 31, 2011)

McMillan.
Your choice on the options, but any of them are simply the best thing out there.  Well worth the investment!


----------



## nwgahunter (Aug 31, 2011)

WTM45 said:


> McMillan.
> Your choice on the options, but any of them are simply the best thing out there.  Well worth the investment!



Thanks! What about bedding options? Can I just drop it in or should I skim bed it as well?


----------



## WTM45 (Aug 31, 2011)

Drop in first.  See if you get results on target, which I bet you will.
No need for pillar bedding or skim bedding right off the bat unless the rifle proves it needs it.


----------



## nwgahunter (Aug 31, 2011)

WTM45 said:


> Drop in first.  See if you get results on target, which I bet you will.
> No need for pillar bedding or skim bedding right off the bat unless the rifle proves it needs it.



Sounds like a plan.


----------



## ASH556 (Aug 31, 2011)

Ok, I'll disagree a bit.  Stocks are a bit of preference.  In the good stock category you've got McMillan, HS Precision, Manners, and Bell and Carlson.  

Mc Millan is fiberglass, which I personally do not like.  It feels slick and plasticky to me.  Doesn't make it bad, just preference.  HS Precision and Bell and Carlson are (I think) a Kevlar composite.  There are some guys that even like that Choate Super Sniper, but I'm not a fan.  

HS stocks come from the factory with aluminum blocks (pillar bedding).  Depending on how accurate, repeatable, and durable you want the rifle to be, that may not be enough.   The idea is for the recoil lug, not the action screws, to hold the action in place.  With any drop-in stock, the lug will have some play.  This is where steel/glass bedding comes in.  It fills the void and solidifies around the recoil lug to ensure consistent positioning of the action in the stock (no movement).  

Now, not to get too hung up on the rifle's build:  You'll probably notice things like consistent cheek weld, eye position, and breathing and trigger control more than you will the build of the rifle, but if you want to eliminate as many variables as possible, have the rifle bedded.  To me, since you're re-stocking it anyway, have it done or do it yourself.  It doesn't cost that much.

For reference, here's my 700 SPS TAC that I had steel bedded into an HS Precision stock that was an LTR takeoff.  Below it is a group at 600yds.  The dot is 2", so that group's just under 1/2 MOA.  Shot off a bipod.  It did the same thing on the next string at 700.  

Good luck with your build:


----------



## nwgahunter (Sep 1, 2011)

Josh Vibert said:


> Ok, I'll disagree a bit.  Stocks are a bit of preference.  In the good stock category you've got McMillan, HS Precision, Manners, and Bell and Carlson.
> 
> Mc Millan is fiberglass, which I personally do not like.  It feels slick and plasticky to me.  Doesn't make it bad, just preference.  HS Precision and Bell and Carlson are (I think) a Kevlar composite.  There are some guys that even like that Choate Super Sniper, but I'm not a fan.
> 
> ...



Very nice shooting. Thanks for the types. I'll look into the HS stocks.

No one has mentioned Hogue. I assume they are low-end or just not a favorite? I like the idea of the overmolding but are they dependable?


----------



## Dough (Sep 1, 2011)

I have MPI, McMillian, Bell and Carlson and a Ram Line. 
You  get what you pay for....  Sometimes a "drop in" really needs to be bedded in the action and recoil lug.

Hogue are impressive, if you can get one, last time I checked, they are fairly scare, probably due to demand?

Drop it in, fasten it down, check function then fire away, good luck!!


----------



## deadend (Sep 1, 2011)

McMillan and Manners can be considered top shelf.  Hogue doesn't rate a second look for quality.  Bedding never makes it worse.


----------



## miles58 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cruise the gun shows.  Around here you will see lots of stocks.  I snatched up an HS Precision for a LA Remington for $150.  HS stocks will have a full length aluminum block.  The rifle will lock down into it well without bedding, but bedding can also improve things.  Keep an eye on ebay too.  I have seen nice stocks there at great prices.

Dave


----------



## nwgahunter (Sep 2, 2011)

Much appreciated guys...Seems like HS, B&C, and McMillan are the upper end and if I want to go injection the route would be the Hogue full Bed. But it seems I can get a B&C medalist for about the same cost as a full length Hogue. I'll keep an eye on eBay, etc.


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Sep 2, 2011)

There are good deals over on snipershide.com on stocks. I bought an HS Precision stock (5R takeoff) for a good deal a while back.


----------



## ben300win (Sep 2, 2011)

Love my Mcmillans and my hogue. Didnt really like the palm swell on the H-S models. Ram-line is no better than what came on your rifle. Never had a B&C. You need to feel a few before you commit as you may buy one you dont like. I picked up my 2 Mcmillans as overruns and got them cheap for a Mcmillan. Seems like I paid like 250 each of them. One is a thumbhole which I like real good. The other is a standard model stock. Had another Mcmillan on another rifle  that I really liked, but sold the rifle.


----------



## cmshoot (Sep 2, 2011)

nwgahunter, what is the intended purpose of the rifle?


----------



## nwgahunter (Sep 6, 2011)

cmshoot said:


> nwgahunter, what is the intended purpose of the rifle?



I will be using it for hunting.


----------



## Gonzok34 (Sep 7, 2011)

*Which stock to use*

What is the existing stock?  Wood, synthetic, or fiberglass?
You can pillar bed and steel devicon/glassbed your original stock.  Unless of course you just want a new stock.

My 300WM REM700 has an H&S Precision stock that comes with an aluminum bedding block.  I had this machined true, milled and press fit pillar bedded and than steel/glass bedded.  Along with a complete accuracy tune up.  It is extremely accurate to 1200 meters.  Matches 200gr MK, Elk 168gr Barnes TTSX.

I built a Mauser 98 in 308, 20 inch Kreiger barrel with a B&C Medalist stock which came with the aluminum bedding block.  It required milling for a snug fit.  I use this in tactical shooting matches out to 800 meters.  

Lastly I have a 7-08 REM700 Classic with wood stock that I had trued, installed a Jewel Trigger, pillared bedded, steel/glass bedded, and re-crowned with a reccessed 11 degree muzzle crown.  I compete in Metalic Shilouette Matches out to 500 meters (160gr Sierra MK)and  use it for desert mule deer out to 700 yards (154gr Hornady Interbonds).  Handles the wind extremely well and hammers deer.


----------



## Paddle (Sep 7, 2011)

How does it shoot now??


----------



## nwgahunter (Sep 8, 2011)

Paddle said:


> How does it shoot now??




I'll let you know. I just got the DNZ mounts for it today and I will be putting everything together this evening. Probably shoot it this weekend


----------



## Flatone (Sep 16, 2011)

I swapped out my XCR stock in my 270wsm to a Hogue with the full aluminum pillars... It was pretty much a "drop in".  I did have to sand some of the composite stock out towards the end to free float the barrel.. but we are talking 15 minutes and maybe 1/16 inch.    I like the feel of the Hogue, it is solid!


----------



## nwgahunter (Sep 19, 2011)

I ended up getting the Hogue and I did not like the feel of it. I think someone earlier called to clubby. I will be returning it and probably hang with the cheap stock for this season. I have some sanding to do to get it to free float though.


----------



## jglenn (Sep 20, 2011)

PM sent


----------

